# Is anybody trading XEG



## Doug2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a stock to trade, something safe, but with a high beta, I have traded SU and CNQ in smaller positions with success but am looking to increase the odds, so prefer a basket. I will be stepping in 500 shares at a time, up to 2000 shares, this represents a large portion of my account, but need to make some money as I'm almost 40 and don't wish the risk in 5 years. In the long run, even if it goes down, it pays 2 percent, I can wait it out.

Looking for insight when to buy, buy more, sell, or commentary.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, I hold XEG and sell covered calls on it.


----------



## Doug2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

dotnet_nerd said:


> Yes, I hold XEG and sell covered calls on it.


Thanks, I don't think I can do covered calls in my RRSP account, but haven't looked into it, options are a little beyond my experience. 

I am hoping XEG to pull back a bit before the end of the month.


----------

